# sig sauer 1911 ambi safety



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone Know if there is a trick to removing the Sig Sauer ambi safety? I tried wiggling it and all I could find is that you wiggle it and pull the right side out then it's like a normal safety. Is there a trick or could it just be that tight that it is hard to get off?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Most ambi safeties (of that type) are pretty tight to start with. Might want to invest in some nylon jawed pliers. They can make life easier. Hard to tell from the pics, but make sure that the right side safety doesn't ride on an extended sear pin.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

How would an extended sear pin change how i disassemble the safety? Would it just be something to mind while pulling the safety off or are you saying that some are connected to this pin?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> How would an extended sear pin change how i disassemble the safety? Would it just be something to mind while pulling the safety off or are you saying that some are connected to this pin?


Some ambi safety types use an extended sear pin to hold the right side lever in place, in terms of those units, you need to remove the left side safety first and then rotate the right side safety lever off the pin before removing it from the frame.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

you may need to pull both sides at the same time...... just an idea, thats how the cz clones work


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Some ambi safety types use an extended sear pin to hold the right side lever in place, in terms of those units, you need to remove the left side safety first and then rotate the right side safety lever off the pin before removing it from the frame.


It was this type of safety. Thanks for your help.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> It was this type of safety. Thanks for your help.


You're welcome.


----------

